# The 10 Exotic Fruits you Must Try!



## wildcherry (Nov 9, 2009)

Cooking is a matter of discovering new taste and flavors . Have anyone tried all of these fruits or even implement all of them in their cooking? Btw I'm a newbie here so please be nice .

1. Rambutan
Native to Malay Archipelago, Southeast Asia
Coming from an evergreen tree, the Rambutan fruit resembles the Lychees, have a leathery red skin and are covered with spines. Rambutan is a popular garden fruit tree and one of the most famous in Southeast Asia. The fruit is sweet and juicy, being commonly found in jams or available canned.



2. Jackfruit
Native to southwestern India, Bangladesh, Philippines and Sri Lanka
Jackfruit is a common fruit for Asia and Australia and considered as one of the largest tree borne fruit in the world. The juicy pulp around the seeds have a taste similar to pineapple, but milder. Apart from canned jackfruit, it is also available as sweet chips. The wood of the tree is used for making various musical instruments, while the fruit is a common ingredient for many Asian dishes.


3. Passion Fruit
Native to South America, grown in India, New Zealand, Brazil, etc
The passion fruit has a soft, juicy interior full of seeds, being commonly found in juices to boost their flavors. There are two types of passion fruit: the golden one (maracuyá), similar to a grapefruit and the dark purple passion fruit (gulupa), comparable in terms of size with a lemon. However, the latter ones have been reported as being mildly poisonous.


4. Lychee
Native to southern China, found in India, Taiwan
Coming from an evergreen tree, the lychee or litchi are small white flesh fruits, covered in a red rind, rich in vitamin C and with a grape-like texture. The fruit has started making its appearance in markets worldwide, refrigerated or canned with its taste intact.


5. Star fruit
Native to Indonesia, India and Sri Lanka
The star fruit comes from the carambola, a species of tree with pink flowers grown even in the US. The golden-yellow fruit is crunchy, sweet, with a taste of pineapples, apples and kiwis combined. There are two kinds of star fruits - acidulate and sweet, both rich in vitamin C. The fruit is particularly juice, some even making wine out of it.


6. Mangosteen
Native to the Sunda Islands and the Moluccas.
The mangosteen is another evergreen tree that produces oddly shaped fruits. The fruits are purple, creamy, described as citrus with a hint of peach. It is rich in antioxidants, some scientists even suggesting it can lower risk against certain human diseases, such as cancer. There are even legends about Queen Victoria offering a reward to the one that brings her the fruit.


7. Kumquat
Native to China
The kumquats or cumquats are small edible fruits resembling oranges that grow in a tree related to the Citrus. As with most of the fruits in the Citrus family, the kumquats are eaten raw. They are often used in marmalade and jelly but also in alcoholic drinks such as liquor. The Taiwanese add it to their teas, while others boil it and use it as a remedy for sore throats.


8. Durian
Native to Brunei, Malaysia and Indonesia
Also known as the “King of Fruits,” Durian has a very particular odor, a unique taste and is covered by a hard husk. Having a disagreeable smell, compared to skunk spray or sewage, the fruit is forbidden in hotels and public transportations in Southeast Asia. Still, the whole experience is worth it, considering the absolutely divine taste of the Durian.


9. Dragon Fruit
Native to Mexico and Central and South America
Dragon fruit, strawberry pear or pitaya is a fruit of several cactus species with a sweet delicate taste and creamy pulp. The most common dragon fruit is the red pitaya, but other varieties include the Costa Rica pataya and the yellow pataya. Juice or wine can be obtained from the fruit, while the flowers can be eaten or used for tea.


10. African cucumber
Native to Kalahari Desert, Africa
The African cucumber, horned melon or melano is a fruit that can be best described as melon with horns. It originated in the Kalahari Desert and is now present in California and New Zealand. The dark green pulp reminds one of bananas, limes, passion fruit and cucumber. It is often used for decorating food but also in smoothies and sundaes.


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 9, 2009)

I have tried all but three....now I have something new to try and look for!!!


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 9, 2009)

Ive tried most of them also.  I have a friend from Brazil, and im jealous every time she talks about her produce.  They have everything we can get up here plus a huge variety of local produce .  She has sent me jams and candies that contain some of these fruits, but im sure nothing compares to having the real thing.  I would love to travel there, even if to just sample all their fruits ( and to visit her of course too).   I wish there was a way I can ship some of those fruits here, but ive searched the internet, and the only exotic fruits available dont include any of the ' really' exotic fruits.


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 9, 2009)

I felt the same way after being in Costa Rica - The Mangos were so much better there then here.. I bought some home on the plane before I knew it was against the law!!!  Now when I know someone is going there I ask them to bring some back...If you get the chance to visit Brazil go for it. My Aunt lived there for a few years and loved it.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 9, 2009)

She lives in Belem, which apparently has the nickname of being the city of mangos.  Many of the streets are lined with mango trees, and when it rains, the mangos drop to the ground and people collect them and eat them.    

The only thing that drops to the ground here from the trees is bird crap and sap, both terrible on the car.  Ive never been out of the USA ( Canada doesnt count)  so ive never experienced tropical fruit as it should be experienced.  The best i ever did was an aunt brought oranges, grapefruits and lemons from Florida once.  Taste was the same, but ****, i never thought lemons could get that big.  I had mistaken one for a grapefruit one morning, and found out the hard way.


----------



## mexican mama (Nov 10, 2009)

Ive tried Rambutan, jack fruit, durian, passion fruit, star fruit and lychee.....im not a big fan of durian...cant stand the smell but there are durian candies available in Asian groceries....so far i love Jack fruit especially the ripe one and its best to refrigerate it before eating...also you can boil the jack fruit seeds, season it with salt, it's like a bean but bigger......can i add Mangosteen, sugar apples and Lanzones to the list..these are commonly found in Asia like Malaysia, Indonesia, Philippines etc...






mangosteen


----------



## mexican mama (Nov 10, 2009)

*mangoes*



Reanie525i said:


> I felt the same way after being in Costa Rica - The Mangos were so much better there then here.. I bought some home on the plane before I knew it was against the law!!!  Now when I know someone is going there I ask them to bring some back...If you get the chance to visit Brazil go for it. My Aunt lived there for a few years and loved it.




The best mangoes I had was from the Philippines particularly from Guimaras...they are so sweet and delicious...Sadly, we really cant bring mangoes outside of the Philippines too..been asking my relatives but no sucj luck
Mangoes in the US are just different from other countries/


----------



## GB (Nov 10, 2009)

I have tried everything on the list except for Durian and African cucumber. 

Coincidentally, yesterday I had the opportunity to try durian for the first time. I have always been curious to taste it, but have never seen it anywhere. I was at a restaurant that has a durian shake. I decided not to get it that time, but some day I will go back and try it.


----------



## Constance (Nov 10, 2009)

Don't forget persimmons...many Americans have never tasted them. They taste best after frost.


----------



## mexican mama (Nov 11, 2009)

*durian*



GB said:


> I have tried everything on the list except for Durian and African cucumber.
> 
> Coincidentally, yesterday I had the opportunity to try durian for the first time. I have always been curious to taste it, but have never seen it anywhere. I was at a restaurant that has a durian shake. I decided not to get it that time, but some day I will go back and try it.



I hope your try it soon...to me its a acquired taste..the taste is better than the smell though...


----------



## GB (Nov 11, 2009)

I am not scared of smelly things. I like some pretty stinky cheeses. Fruits are among my favorite foods, so a smelly fruit (even with durians reputation) will not scare me away!


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 11, 2009)

I have tried a lot of these fruits.  Some others that are exotic in my books are:  

Custard or Sugar Apple - Pictures of Fruit, Custard apple, Cherimoya, Custard apple fruit, Cherimoya fruit, Green, One u10652178 - Search Stock Photos, Images, Photographs, and Photo Clip Art - u10652178.jpg
Looks similar to an artichoke, not quite but the creamy pulp makes the best icecreams and milkshakes.  It's truly like eating a custard.  

Alphonso Mangoes - These are the best mangoes in the world.  They are only found in India (they are starting to export them and they sell them in the summer at Indian stores for like 5 bucks a peice) and are super expensive, they have no strings and the sweetness and perfume cannot be matched by any mango.  Alphonso Mangoes on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Chickoo or Sapodilla or Sapota - Brown, Sweet and great in milkshakes and icecreams.


----------



## GB (Nov 11, 2009)

Yakuta, ever since I first heard of the Alphonso mango I have been on a hard target search for one, but have had no luck yet. I am at the point where I am ready to book a trip to India just to try one (and I am only half joking).


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 11, 2009)

Gee, where do you guys find all of those things. Here in Minnesotas I haven't seen at least half of them. I tried only few from the list. Only three to be exact. And actually one of them was canned.


----------



## GB (Nov 11, 2009)

Charlie, do you have a Trader Joes? If you do, check out their dried fruit section. they have quite a few of the ones on the list there. It is different than eating them fresh, but it will at least give you an idea what they are like. My daughter loves the dried rambutan and I enjoy letting her have that instead of cookies or some other junk that is no good for her.


----------



## mexican mama (Nov 12, 2009)

*durian*



GB said:


> I am not scared of smelly things. I like some pretty stinky cheeses. Fruits are among my favorite foods, so a smelly fruit (even with durians reputation) will not scare me away!


  I am glad...i wish i could be as adventurous as you...have a good time eating durian


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 12, 2009)

Most of my ' finds' are in specialty markets , like Indian, Asian, or Spanish markets.

Anytime I go to any city, I try to make my way into these area's,  hoping to find something new.  Even when Im on vacation, if im near a city and have the time, Ill stray into some ethnic neighborhood, hoping to find something unique.  I think it was Montreal's Chinatown where I had the rambutan and dragon fruit.


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi GB, actually I definitely have seen them here but only in Indian stores and only for a few months (June/July) and that's it.  You have to call to check on it.  You live in the northeast and there are lots of Indian so good chances you will get your hands on it. 

Charlie - As Larry mentioned your best bet if you don't get out of US a lot is to hit Ethnic markets or stores.  Also it's important to know that not all of these fruits are available year round.  Some are available in our winter and some in our summer.  You just have to pay visits to see what's in season.  

I am blessed to have traveled a lot and one of the things I always do when I travel is hit the local markets so I can sample some foods local to that area.  Also I was in Dubai a couple of years back and they have something called global village every January/February during the Dubai shopping festival.  This village has stalls (clothing, pottery, crystal, spices, nuts, sweets and food including fruits) from various parts of the world.  I had so much fun sampling all the different fruits.  I think I had most of the south asian fruits in one shot.  Also India has an abundance of these fruits and I get to sample them (example dragon fruit) when I stay in hotels there on the breakfast buffet.


----------



## GB (Nov 12, 2009)

Why didn't I think of checking there? Thanks Yakuta. There are two Indian markets within 15 minutes of my house so I will be checking with both of them. Is this something I will probably only find in the summer?


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 12, 2009)

I have tried most of them, but for me, I don't prefer to eat those which are imported to the US.  Except for Kumquats.

I find that when they are picked so green (as they must be to ship them so far) and treated with whatever they treat them with, they lose all the beautiful flavor (and most of the aroma as well) that they achieve in their natural habitats.

When I eat them on site, they are luscious and refreshing.  When I eat them here, I get a stomach ache. 

And as for Durian..... well, after having "experienced" it once, you all can have my share each and every time!  "Stinky" doesn't begin to describe its odor.  I don't really care what it tastes like. the smell is so sickening that it didn't even taste all that good to me.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh, good, so I can skip that one, only 6 to go.


----------



## iamallthatiam (Nov 13, 2009)

I love all of these fruit. They are so expensive here in America. A small of of rambutan (my fav btw) was like 13 bucks. I'm too poor to have them. 

Anyway, some other great fruit to try 

Cashew fruit -I'm not too big of a fan 

Soursop - great for smoothie. There are two kind I like the smaller kind.

Longan - kinda like lychee except much sweeter

Surinam Cherry - really yummy.

There are so many others. I wish I can fly all over the world just to eat all those yummy fruits.




Constance said:


> Don't forget persimmons...many Americans have never tasted them. They taste best after frost.



Fun fact: People in asia used to think that persimmons weren't edible and they fed it to horses and such. It's also persimmon season right now.


----------



## GB (Nov 14, 2009)

iamallthatiam said:


> Soursop - great for smoothie. There are two kind I like the smaller kind.


When we were in Jamaica we had soursop. I asked the waiter about it and he told me that it is "good for the man if you know what I mean" 

I enjoyed soursop, but I would not rank it among my favorite fruits. It was definitely good though. I am not sure if we had the smaller or larger kind though.


----------

